# Stand



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

So today I've found some free time and I've started up the build for my awaited 140 gallon tank. 
I have everything needed except sand & rocks. 
So today my Dad and I threw together a stand. It's 36x60x24 (HxLxW). The plywood on top and bottom has a waterproof coat (just in case) and the bottom piece has been siliconed around the edges to insure that if any water is spilled, it won't get to the carpet.

The wood was glues using a wood adheisive, then screws mounted in where necessary. 
Tomorrow I will be picking up Alder ply for the sides. Doors will be bought from a retailer because I'm too busy to find time to make my own.

Here are a few pictures from my iPod today.

The stand, Our garage is pretty jammed for space, sorry for the crappy angles. 









one of the sides - shot from inside the tank.









The bottom of he tank, showing a siliconed edge









Tank as i got it (with my Dad doing something)









Also, here is my tank after redoing the inside seal, and placing the UGJs to make sure they fit!
Since this picture was taken, the system was completed. I just don't want to bother with another picture.









More on the stand will come as it gets done. School is a major time killer, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking good on the stand! When I built my stand, I also caulked the bottom joints on the stand plywood plus I applied a few coats of white latex paint to minimize any water absorbing into the plywood. It seems to help when I disconnect the canister filters for cleaning and get water on the floor.

If you are really sloppy or plan to use a sump, you might want to consider using some shower pan liner to line the bottom of the stand up to the top of the 2X frame. It is definitely water proof and will certainly retain any minor sump spill.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Deeda said:


> If you are really sloppy or plan to use a sump, you might want to consider using some shower pan liner to line the bottom of the stand up to the top of the 2X frame. It is definitely water proof and will certainly retain any minor sump spill.


I applied the first coat of a brown, waterproof deck paint last night and will do another today. While i put it together I used an a waterproof adhesive, then caulked the inside, plus a waterproof deck paint. I'm sure this will hold any spills. Plus I won't be adding a sump so it's really all just to make up for being a clumsy human being!


----------



## kuopan (Jan 10, 2012)

wow, it's great that you and dad share the same hobby.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

kuopan said:


> wow, it's great that you and dad share the same hobby.


My father is a carpenter/electritian/everything.. aha. So when i said i'm bujilding this, he decided to jump right in!

I'm the onely one who enjoys fish.


----------

